

Confirmed: TechCrunch50 conference is no more - alain94040
http://venturebeat.com/2010/05/11/techcrunch50-disrupted/

======
staunch
I think the lesson here is about taking your fair share. Calacanis convinced
Arrington to put on the conference, and to split the company 50/50 with him.
Arrington eventually realized what an obviously stupid and unfair situation
this was and killed it.

This is why one should always try to get a fair share of things, and not take
more just because you can. It's not just ethical, it's also enlightened self-
interest. I bet Calacanis could have maintained a much smaller share
indefinitely.

From Calacanis' new "conference" page: <http://thelaunchconference.com/>

_"...Alas, Mike and I are both strong personalities and we had a different
vision of where to take the conferences (and how to split the not
insignificant profits from it–but I digress)..."_

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
The Launch Conference will be exactly the same as TechCrunch50--except I'm
going to invest all the profits in the startup companies.

It's going to be epic and I encourage everyone to attend Mike's event, and
hope you consider coming to mine.

~~~
staunch
More places for startups to get attention can only be a good thing. I hope The
Launch Conference is a big success.

I don't know why money has to be such a big part of it though. Paying $2000
for a ticket seems ridiculous. And giving $50k to the winner is kind of
meaningless too (did Mint really need it?)

All startups really want is a chance to show press and VCs how awesome their
thing is. How about $50 per ticket and the winner gets an additional "finale"
presentation or something?

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
I hear your feedback.... Stay tuned!!!

------
DTrejo
Is anyone planning on going to TC Disrupt?

If so, let me know: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1339763>

------
seiji
This is a great opportunity to make a killing (both financially and
influentially) with a new trendy tech startup conference.

What do we need? A snazzy venue, a few internet-famous MCs, startups starved
for attention, and attendees. A name and a date would help too.

Basic model: No charge for startups presenting. Charge a nominal amount for
normal attendees, more for VCs (better seating/access), and a more substantial
amount for corporate/VC event sponsors.

Format: 24 startups. 8 minutes each to present a heavily polished, rehearsed
presentation (TED-level). Generic awards. Applause. Offers of funding.

Interested? Reply with more fleshing out of ideas. Maybe we'll make it happen.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
i was at tc50 2 years ago. they did an awesome job putting it on if you're an
attendee. The production quality was great. Only gripe was Wifi. As far as the
companies go? None were really "startups". Afterwards, I realized I was more
excited to see the demo day companies from all the seed accelerators. They all
had equal funding playing fields (for the most part), put the company together
in 3 months, and were the real "startups". I'd love to see the YC essence
mixed in with a TC50 type conference.

~~~
alain94040
We were on stage at TC50 two years ago. We _definitely_ were a startup. Like a
good chunk of others, at least 30%, maybe half. I have to be fair to the
selection process, having no funding was not a barrier to being selected.
That's as open-minded as I can think.

